# Final gun cleanup and ……..



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Don’t think the dogs ready to quit yet?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dogs are never ready to quit. Way more energy than most of their owners. Great pics.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice lap pup


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Give that poor fellar some attention threeten.
A great pic. for sure.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

I see that can of kroil sitting there. Good stuff 👍, and good looking lab


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Come on dad lets gooooo


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

dirtandleaves said:


> I see that can of kroil sitting there. Good stuff 👍, and good looking lab


It’s the last can of oil I have left from my grandfathers stuff. I like to break it out on the final cleaning of my bird and deer guns. Still have some of the old cleaning patches too! They are made of a linen and are tough. Gramps was a freak about caring for his guns. Before he did anything else when returning from an outing the guns went to his office and the guns were cleaned and put away. Rubbed off on me a bit too.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

threeten said:


> It’s the last can of oil I have left from my grandfathers stuff. I like to break it out on the final cleaning of my bird and deer guns. Still have some of the old cleaning patches too! They are made of a linen and are tough. Gramps was a freak about caring for his guns. Before he did anything else when returning from an outing the guns went to his office and the guns were cleaned and put away. Rubbed off on me a bit too.


Take care of your tools and your tools will take care of you. I enjoy cleaning them as much as I enjoy shooting them. I wish they made hoppe's #9 air freshener


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

dirtandleaves said:


> Take care of your tools and your tools will take care of you. I enjoy cleaning them as much as I enjoy shooting them. I wish they made hoppe's #9 air freshener


Hahaha
I told the wife we need to come out with a perfume line that smells like hoppe’s. She just gave me THAT look!!


----------

